

LIDSBEE: The Incredible Flying Hat - matttheatheist
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1314634894/lidsbee-the-incredible-flying-hat-that-glows?ref=nav_search

======
GNGR13RDMN
Cool idea, summer is almost here. I am getting one for 4th of July. Thanks for
sharing!

